# Robotic Prostatectomy Procedures



## luannw7

For those performing a robotic prostatectomy do you use the laproscopic prostatectomy CPT code 55866? Also, do you bill for a co-surgeon or an assistant surgeon for the console side surgeon and the patient side surgeon? It seems our MAC does not want to pay for a co-surgeon; however, we can not get a direct answer from them. We even called the Medical Director, who asked for us to fax a few reports......Now we are on pre-payment review for this procedure. We bill 55866,51800,38571.  2 Cosurgeons
I would appreciated ANY feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## 1071471

We bill 55866 and 55866-80 for assistant surgeon


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

I use 55866, 38571 for the primary surgeon and 55866-82 and 38571-82 for my assistant.  I'm not sure if we are having payment issues?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

1071471 said:


> We bill 55866 and 55866-80 for assistant surgeon



I agree.

Kelly - mod -82 is used in teaching facilities.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

And I work in/for a teaching facility.


----------

